# do i need co2?



## upgradepc (Jan 30, 2009)

i have 3 rbp in a 75 gallon with hornwort and 2 amazon swords. is it necesary to have a co2 kit or will i be fine? im new to aquatic plants and not sure about fertilzers to use.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

No but it helps, try some root tabs under your swords they absorb more nutrients from there there roots than from there leaves compared to other plants


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

upgradepc said:


> i have 3 rbp in a 75 gallon with hornwort and 2 amazon swords. is it necesary to have a co2 kit or will i be fine? im new to aquatic plants and not sure about fertilzers to use.


that depends on how much light you have


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

its all about the lighting if co2 is needed. What kind of lighting are you running


----------



## upgradepc (Jan 30, 2009)

ryanimpreza said:


> its all about the lighting if co2 is needed. What kind of lighting are you running


im using the stock lighting that came with my tank. i have window tint on one side without the plants


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

I dont think you need co2. Just dose with excel. What is the purpose of the window tint?


----------



## upgradepc (Jan 30, 2009)

ryanimpreza said:


> I dont think you need co2. Just dose with excel. What is the purpose of the window tint?


.

I put the window tint on the glass top on one side to subdue the lighting a bit


----------

